# One for the ladies!



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Ladies, we've organised a couple of posing tutorials/seminars limited to only 6 ladies at each one so everyone who attends gets one on one time with Rachael and Jo.

Learn from the youngest ever NABBA Miss Universe, Rachael and the unbeaten BNBF British Figure champion Jo, they will teach you to pose, transitions between poses and also a Q+A cover all aspects of contest prep for all federations.


----------

